# i.d. old frame



## mickalica (Oct 13, 2020)

hi, trying to id this frame i got few days ago. probably from 1940s, maybe italian, bb is 68cm. inner shell diameter is almost 34mm, seatpost 25mm. interesting part are ribbed seat stays. it had metal headbadge, there are holes, no fork. original colour was somewhat like old celeste but don't take me for it. final cleaning is coming, polishing to see if i can find any marking, so far, none to be seen. swiss or french


----------



## sykerocker (Oct 14, 2020)

68mm bottom bracket doesn't sound Italian (I'm used to it being 70mm, although I don't know how far that convention dates back)


----------



## mickalica (Oct 14, 2020)

sykerocker said:


> 68mm bottom bracket doesn't sound Italian (I'm used to it being 70mm, although I don't know how far that convention dates back)



i forgot to erase italian. I edited post after i got right tool to measure. french or swiss maybe


----------



## all riders (Oct 14, 2020)

English are 68 as well (not all).  French is a good bet --you may never be able to tell French or swiss because the threading is the same and French builders sometimes adopted the more rational directional threading of the Swiss---that is to say, french bikes with Swiss B.B.  Just to be clear, French BBs have a fixed cup (right side of bike)that is right-hand thread(generally considered dumb).  Swiss has a left-handed fixed cup. You could of course use either BBs to help you determine if you have one, the other, or neither.


----------

